# Baratza preciso



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

When I grind the adjustment ring keeps popping up causing a courser grind!

why is this? Many thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Might need shimmed?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanben said:


> When I grind the adjustment ring keeps popping up causing a courser grind!
> 
> why is this? Many thanks


How old is the Preciso? If it's under warranty, may need to be returned. If not, suspect the problem may be highlighted in the following:

https://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/Preciso-Adjustment-Ring-Replacement1.pdf


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

It is a refurbished one but is literally as new!

what is usually the main reason for having to replace the adjustment wheel?

cheers

ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it under warranty?

If not, email Baratza USA with details of your problem. They are very helpful - I suspect the problem may be what is highlighted in the above PDF file.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know that it is, I have now messages them so will wait and see!

many thanks.

ben


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ben how long have you had the Preciso? Sounds anything but precise to me if you haven't had it long send it back and get a refund and buy something better, it seems to be a common theme with Baratza grinders that they magically become self adjusting, it's more than enough to put me off ever owning one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just read the .PDF...ooh that's a nasty looking grinder. I would agree with the suggestion to get a refund and buy something better.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I have had it for only a couple of weeks, I brought it from ebay as fully refurbished, as new. I have emailed baratza so hopefully they can help out.

I want to give this grinder a proper chance before thinking about upgrading. As I have read as much good as I have read bad about it, same with all coffee equipment.

cheers for your thoughts and help though.

ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Beanben said:


> As I have read as much good as I have read bad about it, same with all coffee equipment


Most stuff has trade offs but for the money could you probably have got something better


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Yer maybe I could of, it was £180 what else should I think about looking at for around that price?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends how impatient you are or how urgently you want it, but for a little more you could get a used Mignon or a Mazzer Mini


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanben said:


> I have had it for only a couple of weeks, I brought it from ebay as fully refurbished, as new.


If you bought it as fully refurbished, as new - would recommend contacting the seller and getting a replacement or your money back.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

So I have messages the buyer. I have taken it apart and it looks as if I was to glue the wheel in place like it says to do on the baratza walk through of fitting a new adjustment wheel that it might be ok, but I don't know if I should ahead and do this if it is not going to fix the problem!

and then affect any help from the original seller!

cheers

ben


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I paid £175 for my Super Jolly with newish burrs, off this forum. Plenty of deals to be had her. £180 you will get you a decent 2nd hand grinder


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I know you dont want to hear this Beanben but I'd ask for the refund as well and buy something better second hand, they're OK as cheap grinders for the odd filter but you can do much better for your main grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I would not attempt a repair as the item was not fit for purpose when sold so, with Ebay rules, you have a right to ask for your money back.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you bought it BIN you are also covered by distance selling regulations. The seller has to refund you, I think including any costs incurred through postage.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

BIN??

so I brought it as seller refurbished, as new. Im so disappointed as I though it would be great for what I wanted it for!

i have ground like 250g of coffee through it to try and get the grind right but would this mean I couldn't get a refund?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Buy it now, as in you paid a fixed price for it.

The fact you've used it isn't an issue - how else would you know it wasn't fit for purpose?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanben said:


> BIN??
> 
> so I brought it as seller refurbished, as new. Im so disappointed as I though it would be great for what I wanted it for!
> 
> i have ground like 250g of coffee through it to try and get the grind right but would this mean I couldn't get a refund?


No, the grinder is not fit for purpose - it was sold refurbished so that implies a period of guarantee otherwise what does refurbished actually mean? Putting a mere 250grms through it is nothing more than checking it is in full working order - which it clearly isn't.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What do you want it for, espresso? What machine do you have?

We might be able to make some better suggestions.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well if the OP is on a strict budget that Nuova Simonelli Grinta in the for sale forum for £100 wouldn't be a bad buy, but as others have said another £20-£50 could get you something far better than a Mignon.

If you don't hear back from the Ebay seller just raise an Ebay case- they pretty much always side with the buyer and you'll get all your money back.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers guys! Will wait 24 hours to hear back and then I will raise a case!

what are your thoughts on a mazzer mini?? For espresso.


----------



## CitizenScientist (Dec 29, 2017)

Apologies! Old thread, and I can't find how to delete my response.

I just refurbed a used one I bough through eBay. What you are most likely looking at is the replacement of the adjusting ring. It's only $8 US, but the main thing when doing the replacement is gluing down the base of the adjusting ring. This video will show you how:






It's not difficult. Their customer service is very helpful; I have dealt with them for a very few issues with my Encore, and now this used Preciso.


----------

